# Trimmer/Edger Combo



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

My heart wants an Echo PAS with edger attachment because I want that look. I do not have any trimmer now and I am in the market.

Now I know Ryobi or Toro have these combo units that, if I am not mistaken, pivot and use string to edge (not a metal blade?).

I do not have a sidewalk, but would edge my driveway and the curb. It isn't much without a sidewalk.

How often do you actually use any edger in a season to get that nice edged look? And I would appreciate opinions on if the Echo would be overkill. I do have a decent amount of trimming, but nothing a decent battery unit couldn't handle I think.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I have owned a Craftsman (used), Stihl (used) and now a Maruyama (new) set up with String trimmer and Edger attachments. I've used the PAS 225(?) system a few times as well. I loved/love them all!

I don't have a sidewalk either, just a driveway and some curb. The sharp line that a metal bladed edger makes is just too good! When I'm using a PGR I only need to edge once a week, maybe less. Still worth it 100% IMO.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I had and used a Ryobi attachment on my front walk at the old place and it worked fine. Since I have gone off the deep end and have like five hundred feet of street frontage i bought on craigs list a four cycle edger. I bought it from an Acura mechanic for $40. It runs great and has lots more power than a stick powered one. It has a three edged metal blade.
They come up on craigs list all the time almost always for less than $100 and frequently better brands than the craftsman I bought. (Like McLain and other professional ones) I edge infrequently (I guess that could change but I have more important things to worry about.

Flood warnings around st. louis now. After "extreme drought".

Here is one from todays Craigs List. Who could resist such a thing unless you already had one.
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/d/sears-craftsman-gas-edger/6539102532.html


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

https://eauclaire.craigslist.org/grd/d/yard-machine-edger/6519856526.html

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/d/yard-machines-35hp-lawn-edger/6536279581.html

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/grd/d/gas-edger/6523180625.html

https://rmn.craigslist.org/grd/d/yard-machines-edger/6534195318.html

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/search/gra?query=edger&searchNearby=2&nearbyArea=664&nearbyArea=242&nearbyArea=421&nearbyArea=692&nearbyArea=316&nearbyArea=369


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Geez, I guess it's a lot of people who don't want to have a dedicated tool just for edging? I'm in the group that does have a stick edger, and I can see the added power that the 4-stroke would have. I just would consider a large one a cumbersome tool, and my blades are just $2.59 at the mower shop.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I always felt that edging put too much of a load on the Ryobi even though I also had the tiller attachment and used it to prep a 200 foot by 3 foot section for renovation and it did the job fine. I always found myself moving very slowly with the edger.
The blades for the craftsman are similarly cheep. I really like the amount of power it has (4hp 4 cycle) At my old place I only had a walk to do. The street asphalt wasn't straight enough to really edge.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I also used the Ryobi with attachments but upgraded to a dedicated edger early last year. It does have much more power. I liked the versitility of the Ryobi with the edger, string, blower. I just have other dedicated tools for those things now.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Does anyone use the R&R landscaping blade to edge and if so, how does it compare to the other things mentioned here?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Killsocket said:


> My heart wants an Echo PAS with edger attachment because I want that look. I do not have any trimmer now and I am in the market.
> 
> Now I know Ryobi or Toro have these combo units that, if I am not mistaken, pivot and use string to edge (not a metal blade?).
> 
> ...


I would recommend on getting it as it will help future proof you down the road should a need arise and you already have the power head and can get any attachment that may come in handy in the future. You can't beat the edge you get with a dedicated edger with a blade.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> Does anyone use the R&R landscaping blade to edge and if so, how does it compare to the other things mentioned here?


I plan on using my LB a lot more this year, I was kind of hesitant with it last year and just never got around to trying it out on different things. You can definitely edge sidewalks/driveways with it but I don't think you would get the same results as with a dedicated edger. It would really shine at redefining edges along flower beds and other areas similar. I like using it to trim around the water meter boxes and along my curbing I have.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I had a 2 cylcle Troy built with edging attachment for years until we moved to CA. Bought a ryobi battery powered trimmer with the head that rotated for an edger. It worked fine on my small lawn in CA, would have needed 3 batteries for my lawn now. I bought a Troy built 4 cycle trimmer and edger attachment when we moved here last year. I didn't like the length of the trimmer cause it was not long enough and the weight of the 4 cylcle makes it unbalanced so I bought an echo straight shaft trimmer and the troybuilt always has the edger attachment on it now. Have always used the edger once a week or more, its nice to always have a clean edge. I agree with @Redtenchu, the metal blade is a much better cut than a string trimmer. I would go with the Echo PAS.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone use the R&R landscaping blade to edge and if so, how does it compare to the other things mentioned here?
> ...


I hope you use it more than last year. It looked like you were sheering a sheep out there.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > gatormac2112 said:
> ...


LOL!!! Yeah, I kind of let the boarders(the part I can't get with the mower) go last year as I had just too much going on. I plan on staying after it better this year.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone use the R&R landscaping blade to edge and if so, how does it compare to the other things mentioned here?
> ...


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I use an echo with a disc it attachment and works well on edging and cutting low bermuda


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

I have a cheap plug in Black and Decker that the head rotates on. During peak growing season I have to use it every week. String refills are cheap and easy. If I had more yard or didn't have easy access to a plug I'd look into a used gas unit.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

If you try one of those rotary scissors from R&R you will never use a trimmer again.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I bought the Echo PAS 2620 this spring. I added the curved edger and the Landscape Blade from R&R. I am very happy using the LB to cut my monkey grasses. The yard is just now recovering from the scalp.


----------



## UGADawg (May 10, 2017)

I would go with the PAS. I have the string trimmer and edgier combo and they both work very well, and if you want to move up to a landscape blade, you can either reuse the shaft from the trimmer or buy another main tube assembly (the part # is C050001250 I think).


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

gatormac2112 said:


> Does anyone use the R&R landscaping blade to edge and if so, how does it compare to the other things mentioned here?


Can be done but it rapidly dulls and wears the blades. A plain edger blade is 1/20th the cost of replacement blades for the rotary scissors. I have the edger and Landscape Blade for the Maruyama Multi-Cutter. Takes a minute to switch. Not a problem even for a professional lawn person such as myself.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

It's not as crisp as using a metal blade stick edger, but I simply rotate my string trimmer 90 deg to stop the grass from creeping out over my driveway, patio, and curb. I'll go with a Kombi unit eventually but the string trimmer has been doing well for me to date.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone use the R&R landscaping blade to edge and if so, how does it compare to the other things mentioned here?
> ...


Good to know!


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Thanks all. I went to home Depot and handled the Echo PAS trimmer. Feels like a quality item. 
I think I will pull the trigger on that edger bundle. I love that edged look and it is nice to hear that an edger does get used a bit by some of you folks. My worry was it would just sit in the corner of my garage but once or twice a year.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Killsocket said:


> Thanks all. I went to home Depot and handled the Echo PAS trimmer. Feels like a quality item.
> I think I will pull the trigger on that edger bundle. I love that edged look and it is nice to hear that an edger does get used a bit by some of you folks. My worry was it would just sit in the corner of my garage but once or twice a year.


Good to hear, you "should" be using it at least every two weeks if not more to keep those edges sharp looking :thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Would a battery powered unit like the echo 58v be powerful enough for the LB and/or edger attachment?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> Would a battery powered unit like the echo 58v be powerful enough for the LB and/or edger attachment?


I think @Killbuzz uses the LB with an electric and says it works good.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Good to hear, you "should" be using it at least every two weeks if not more to keep those edges sharp looking :thumbup:


I am going with much more...Like every time you mow!!!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

J_nick said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Would a battery powered unit like the echo 58v be powerful enough for the LB and/or edger attachment?
> ...


He uses it on the low setting and says it does well. Very interested to see if others go this route as I'd also be interested in something electric with the LB.

For an edger I'm going to purchase a dedicated machine.


----------

